# Puppy Growling while being woken up



## CEH81 (Feb 1, 2010)

I know that this might sound strange, that a puppy growls after being woken up - it's normal for the most part.

However, I have a Chiweenie, his name is Hoplo and he's only a few months old. He tends to curl up on my lap when I'm surfing through the internet - though he also has a dog bed. 

However, the past two days sometimes when I move him and wake him up a little bit to move him, he growls just a little bit. It's not every time, it's just every now and then. He seems really tired when I do do it, like he's in a deep sleep so that could be why.

However I wanted to get a bit of advice from folks. I tend to put him in his basket when he does growl and tell him no. He tends to be the sweetest thing, and I do get the play growls going with toys when we play together, but this is a little different.

Just a little growl, and if my hand is close enough he might go for it but he never bites it, but more kind of like "don't bug me" sort of thing.

Is that normal in puppies? It just started so I was hoping for maybe some insight. I've only ever had one other puppy and I was a kid then, so he wasn't 'my' responsibility save for walking, pottying etc.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Dogs have a snap reflex when they are woken up suddenly, that's why it's said not to wake up a sleeping dog with sudden movements. The other thing is you shouldn't stop a dog from growling. It's a warning that it's not happy. If you take that away they may feel they need to bite 1st & ask questions later.

Whats a chiweenie? & how long have you had him?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's a Chihuahua Dachshund mix I believe


----------



## CEH81 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep Xeph is right, Hoplo is a Chihuhah Dachshund mix. I've had him now since around the first of December. 

It just started yesterday when I moved him just a little bit to position him as my legs were about ready to fall asleep. It's just like a little throated noise, not like when he's playing which sounds more like... He's trying to talk would be a good word for it.

It more sounds like a disgruntled noise for moving, but I was just wondering if it was normal as it just started.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I am sure if my husband posted on this forum, he would probabally say that I sound like a grizzly bear trying to be woken up from a dead sleep 

My little Leif used to groan(not growl though) ALOT when he was younger & I had to wake him up - I thus taught MYSELF better ways of waking him up to cease his need for the unnecessary moans & groans..."awww mom...I was sooo comfortable, & having such a great dream" 

DogsforMe ^ is correct....I wouldn't ever want to deflect a warning growl...it doesn't sound like agression so much as just a "HEY..I was sleeping...Do you mind"??? kind of growl. I would work on some sweet, soothing ways to wake your pup up instead..make it like a "lovey-dovey" situation.


----------



## CEH81 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's actually a good idea. 

And you're right it does sound more like a groan not an out right 'grrr' growl. So I shall take that under advisement. It was just the whole "it just started thing" that kinda made me go "er.... I need some advice here." 

I'll be the first one to admit that I tend to worry quite a bit about things. My son gets a sniffle I have him check his temperature, my dog does something strange, I talk to the vet (who lives rather far) or I seek advice which is how I managed to come here. 

Thank you Yappy Pappy Mom.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

If he is asleep in my lap, I will kinda give deep sighs out loud, maybe even add an over exaggerated arm-stretch & a yawn(I make them be out loud yawns too), & slighty move my legs (leaving him alone still), then, I may softly stroke him...if I get a rise, I may say "I'm sleepy...I need to get up for a bit"...by this time, there is usually a sign of life from him. He will usually stretch himself, & offer his belly for a rub...to which I oblige ..the point is though, is its a gradual process, NOT a "sudden" one. He understands my intent at least, & at that point, he really has not much to "argue" with me about.

PS - WELCOME to DF's


----------

